# Steak Seasoning recipe



## bogan

Hey Everyone,

Does anyone have a favorite recipe for steak seasoning? I like the Fiesta Steak Seasoning but I would like to make my own. I have tried a couple but nothing has really blown my skirt up. Please post up your favorites.

Bogan


----------



## 32redman

UNCLE CHRIS' From Feista


----------



## bogan

Here is what I am using right now.

Equal Parts of each

Sea Salt
Black pepper
Paparika
Garlic powder
Rosemary
Cumin

I was looking for something that has a little pop on beef steaks. I am trying to avoid anything that has lots of salt.


----------



## Roger

I've used Tony's and lemon pepper for years and I seem to think it works pretty well. My wife will go off on a tangent every now and then and pick up something different and we'll try it but it seems we always go back to what works for us.


----------



## Hal01

Not to steal your thread but along similar lines, I'm looking for the same but SALT FREE. Doctor said no more salt.


----------



## sofa king

*Dale's*

Have you ever used Dale's Seasoning? It is a marinate that only needs to marinate for a few minutes, then use your Tony's, it is good stuff.
http://www.dalesseasoning.com/


----------



## D-kirk2

32redman said:


> UNCLE CHRIS' From Feista


 same here


----------



## Gig Flatty

Uncle Chris' is the best.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

onion powder
garlic powder
lemon pepper
red pepper

most of the Fiesta stuff has MSG in it.


----------



## anomaly

*yes!*



32redman said:


> UNCLE CHRIS' From Feista


redman has it right. This stuff is great. tried em all before settling on Uncle Chris'


----------



## kweber

'nother vote for Uncle Chris. I add extra fresh cracked black pepper and stick it all to the steak with butter flavored pam cooking spray. hot mesquite and I'm happy.


----------



## jfoster

Tex-Joy steak seasoning w/o MSG


----------



## fishbowl365

omaha original steak seasoning


----------



## RussellG

I know it's a marinade and not a seasoning, but Stubbs has become one of my favorites, for steak, pork and chicken. Haven't tried it on wild game yet but I expect it will be great.

rg


----------



## Harley

Tex Joy

Simple salt, pepper and a little garlic powder is hard to beat on a quality piece of meat.


----------



## Cutter

fajita seasoning + worchester


----------



## Cartman

McCormick Spicy Montreal Steak Seasoning is really good. I add more paprika and garlic powder and let it sweat into the meat before applying a little Lee & Perrins worcestershire sauce.

Slap Yo Mama is also really good. It's like Tony C's but not anywhere near as salty. It's a good rub too right out of the shaker.


----------



## wadespade

*its a marinade*

Works best on some of the thinner cuts

Mushroom Soy- has to be mushroom soy (****ake w/ Ginger works best). use enough to cover the meat while in a ziplock

1/4 cup olive oil
1/2 cup chop carrots 
1/4 cup chop onions
a shot of red wine
4 or 5 crushed garlic toes (to liking) remember the cooking police aren't coming if not exact
some fresh and finely chopped thyme, you can rosemary if you like that taste

Put all into a ziplock with steak and let sit over night.

4 or 5 minutes on each side on the barbie and a bowl of blanched asparagus whith roasted cherry tomatoes and melted mozzarella over a bed of pasta with a light lemon and butter sauce


----------



## wadespade

wadespade said:


> Works best on some of the thinner cuts
> 
> Mushroom Soy- has to be mushroom soy (****ake w/ Ginger works best). use enough to cover the meat while in a ziplock
> 
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 1/2 cup chop carrots
> 1/4 cup chop onions
> a shot of red wine
> 4 or 5 crushed garlic toes (to liking) remember the cooking police aren't coming if not exact
> some fresh and finely chopped thyme, you can rosemary if you like that taste
> 
> Put all into a ziplock with steak and let sit over night.
> 
> 4 or 5 minutes on each side on the barbie and a bowl of blanched asparagus whith roasted cherry tomatoes and melted mozzarella over a bed of pasta with a light lemon and butter sauce


Forgot to add the 1/4 - 1/2 cup of Orange Juice (Must be real OJ) this will make the meat REALLY tender.


----------



## bowed up

Harley said:


> Tex Joy
> 
> Simple salt, pepper and a little garlic powder is hard to beat on a quality piece of meat.


 this hits the nail on the head, we eat a lot of home grown, home butchered steaks, you know the ones with an inch of fat along one side and are about 3/4 to and 1" thick. . . _(wipe the drool away)_ . . . a little salt and pepper a couple of hours early and cooked properly and you wont complain.
now for some store bought steaks i use the Fiest fajita seasoning lightly on it and its pretty good


----------



## oldriver88

Lee & Perrins worcestershire sauce and Cavanders Greek Seasoning


----------



## Roger

I've said before and I'll say it again, Tony's & Lemon Pepper nuff said.


----------



## Mantaray

Harley said:


> Tex Joy
> 
> Simple salt, pepper and a little garlic powder is hard to beat on a quality piece of meat.


Harley & bowed up hit the nail on the head! I have tried a variety of spices with a variety of fajita steak from Fiesta. They all came out chewy like rubber & I could never get it like some restaurants. By that I mean some but not all restaurants use the same quality meat. So that's where it all comes down to. A quality meat beats all regardless of spices you use. I have tried custom cut steak (T-bone), thickness just like bowed up said, just add some simple salt, pepper, garlic powder, melted butter and it came out the best.


----------



## baldhunter

I like Koshar salt,black pepper and garlic powder.If you like it a little spicier,try some chipotle powder on top of that.


----------



## JCHjr55

This is the home made steak seasoning I like to use:

1 Tbsp. Tex-Joy Steak Seasoning
1 Tbsp Lowery's Seasoned Salt
3 Tbsp. Lemon Pepper
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire Powder
1 Tbsp. Paprika
1 Tbsp Onion, granulated

John


----------



## sandollr

For steak, Jimmy O's Steak & Seafood (Lemon Pepper) Rub.

You can put it on the steak hours ahead of time, let the steak come to room temp, and yowza!


----------



## Instigator

Fresh thyme
Garlic
Fresh ground pepper
olive oil
sea salt to taste

Mince the thyme leaves and garlic and mix in salt, pepper and oil to make a paste. Spread on the steaks while they're coming to room temperature.

Garlic powder? Are you guys that pressed for time? If I'm in that big of a hurry I'll just go with Montreal Steak. It's too salty but it's pretty darn good if your chunk of meat has enough heft to stand up to it.


----------



## Dolphingirl

We like to use HEB's brand steak seasoning...Man it is good and really inexpensive. $1.99. I think that it has some big chunks of red pepper in there and not sure what else but it is really tasty!

Kelly

on another note has anyone ever tried the worchestershire and black pepper mixed? That is some good stuff.....


----------



## deerdude2000

Hunting the woods tried them all this stuff is great

http://www.huntingthewoods.com/


----------



## TRIPLE L

Uncle Chris' is the best. I use it in my charro beans too.


----------



## RAYSOR

I use Saltgrass 7 spice that has been very good,ingredients are your 7 basic grilling spices.


----------



## bogan

Raysor,

Do you mind elaborating on the 7 basic grilling spices? It changes with the region you are in.


----------



## fishnlab

Best stuff I've found for steak and brisket rub is "Barnacle Dust". Each batch is mixed, packed, labeled, and shipped from here in Texas by Mike Byerley.
He just put a bunch together for the holiday season, so we stocked up.
about $5 a bottle + shipping.

Here's his contact info.
[email protected]


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

Mantaray said:


> Harley & bowed up hit the nail on the head! I have tried a variety of spices with a variety of fajita steak from Fiesta. They all came out chewy like rubber & I could never get it like some restaurants. By that I mean some but not all restaurants use the same quality meat. So that's where it all comes down to. A quality meat beats all regardless of spices you use. I have tried custom cut steak (T-bone), thickness just like bowed up said, just add some simple salt, pepper, garlic powder, melted butter and it came out the best.


New user to 2cool, but couldn't resist the temptation to agree with keeping the art of steak simple: 
1-1/2" Angus ribeye - sea salt, black pepper, garlic powder 
Let sit at room temp. 1 hour before grilling
500 degrees (using gas grill had to grow on me) 3 min per side
....perfection


----------

